# Receptacles



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Receptacle load only or total building load? Before or after demand factors applied?


----------



## aflores2726 (Jul 2, 2021)

Thats just the question I got so I'm kind of confused. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are working with the Canadian Code, I would use Table 14 @ 50 watts per square meter. 
You are being asked for 'general use'.
The 100 is a red hering


----------



## aflores2726 (Jul 2, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> Receptacle load only or total building load? Before or after demand factors applied?


Receptacle load I'm guessing with demand factors 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe read the module and do your own homework?


----------

